# HP Start-up Problem



## lhassi (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,

So I've got a problem, which is pretty much beyond me; no idea what could be causing it. :4-dontkno

Maybe some of you know what could be causing it.

Problem: HP Laptop does not always start up :upset:

Computer: 
- HP Pavilion dv9000ea
- Vista Home Premium (32b)
- AMD Turion 64 x2 1.6gh
- 2gb DDR2

So, what is happening is, that when the computer is off and I try and turn it on from the power button about 50% of the time this ends up in the computer not starting up. Rather, what happens is that the power does go on, the media buttons light up, the fan goes on, but the screen stays completely black. When this happens the laptop if on for about 5-10 seconds after which it turns off again. When it turns off, it starts up on its own again, after about 2s of being down. So it is infact trying to start up again, on its own. 

This on-off-on is repeated untill the power button is pressed until the laptop shuts down completely, or sometimes it starts up normally on its own after a few tries on it own (not often). Usually though, i have to press the power button myself to turn it off and back on until a normal star up follows. Strange eh? 

Nothing seems to be matter with the power supply, since the cord has a light to indicate power, and that light is on. 

Could this be with the ventilation? I have vacuumed it, but the laptop does heat up quite a lot at times. I have not opened the laptop for a full clean though, maybe a good idea.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you

Lauri


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi lhassi,

try running *CHKDSK* . for more information on how to do this in Vista, check this document out:

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/67612-check-disk-chkdsk.html


----------

